# using same stand



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i am thinking of building a 180g 6x2x2 glass tank to replace my plywood tank. im wondering if i can use the same stand 5x2x2, and have 6" hanging off of each side?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Could always add a piece of 3/4 in plywood 6X2X2 & nail it on top.
Cheers!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if it were me & I was going to do this....I would use a piece of 1" plywood or pine or whatever on top of the existing stand, that is cut to fit the footprint of the new tank(or maybe 1" bigger on each side... ex. 6'2" x 26"). That way the whole bottom of the tank is sitting on a solid surface & the 6" on each side isn't just floating on air. I'm no expert , just my opinion here lol

EDIT: Good thinking Don..great minds think alike lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Does it worth taking chance with 180g of water?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If I was to hang a 180G over 6 inches I would do it with 2x material, preferrably nice fir, say 2 pieces of 2x10 and one 2x6 in between


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't hang it 6" off each end. That could put strain on the tank. Not something I'd want to risk with that much water.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

this is the stand


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Are those 4x4s ! I would say add a 2x4 at both end, a piece of 3/4" plywood on top and you should be good to go.


----------

